# The adrenaline level was off the chart Part 1 of 2



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*The adrenaline level was off the chart Part 1 of 3*

The adrenaline level was off the chart
Friday May 10, the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, is poised and ready for an all out assault deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. Captain Bryon guides the huge catamaran through a wide open John's Pass bridge. We are out of here:


This is a 'Deep Drop' trip. Joe goes over every detail of what to expect. We are ready:

As the sun sinks into the Western horizon Jim (R), Butchie, & Butch help lead the charge. Little did they know the impact they would have on this trip:

Let's hit the bunks. Hold on, we forgot something. In all the excitement we forgot to eat. Decision time! Do I want a cheese meat ball sub, or a Philly cheese steak sandwich. Tammy, let's have the meat ball this time. Talk about good! Glad I brought a blanket, it's cool in here. Those bunks are calling us. Oh no! Captain Bryon have a heart. It can't be time to get up. Come on, let's go. 
Mister Dryjwoicz, sir, you can be proud of that early morning mango. Robert is fishing stern spot # 4:

Ken, that's a nice gag. Ken is fishing the very front of the port side, less crowded & fishing is just as good:

Mister Roger Poulin takes care of business in spot # 11 starboard side:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing remains very slow. Here comes that old Mr. Sun. Look how calm it is:

Roger teams up with my good friend Mister Leo Smith, spot # 1. Look at those scamp grouper. We have moved out to almost 400 feet:

Mister Travis Galligher is visiting from the great state of Maine. He sure can fish. 

Mister Peter Schlott likes spot # 12. Is there really any wonder why?

Mister Bill Kraemer, and son Alex, are visiting from Atlanta Georgia. An absolute must before returning home is an overnight trip aboard the Florida Fisherman ll. Georgia can be very proud. They represent the 'Empire State of the South' very well:



Bob, that's a nice deep water tile fish. We do not see them too often:

Now here is a different looking scamp grouper. At first we thought it was a yellow mouth grouper:

Mister Kraemer represents the state of Georgia:
That's a nice Kitty Mitchell grouper. We seldom see them. Fish from 400' can be different:

Leo, let's see that American red:

Our father & son team from the Peach State enjoy a Tammy beer batter dipped hot off the grill fish sandwich.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Time to get back to work. Will (R) & Joe, our expert mates, are always looking for ways to help us:

Roger uses his electric reel in this deep water:

It works:

Bob, that's a nice red grouper:

Now that's a nice scamp. Mister Philip Moisiszik you are a real winner:

As we move back in to 250' Ron shows us how it's done:

Mister Schlott, I'm glad you are on our side:

The fishing remains slow. We have seen some fish we do not normally see, but nothing to raise the adrenaline level. Let's eat then fish the evening bite. Tammy what's for dinner? I'm glad you asked that. I have added my own seasonings to a special Salisbury steak, gravy, mashed potato dinner with green beans. Tammy, you are the best!

Mister Jim Suggs, we knew you would be great at 'leading the charge'.

Ken, sir you have those gags number. See you in July. Ken's gag, after being properly vented, immediately headed for his rocky home:

Mister Gallagher, the 'Pine Tree State' can be proud of you. I know we are. Travis had to try the Florida Fisherman ll overnighter before heading back to Machias, Maine. Our new friend from the North heads home Tuesday. But before...one more must try, a real Cuban sandwich. You will be amaized!

No matter how hard we try, we simply cannot get away from the gag grouper and American red snapper:

Look what Tammy does in her spare time:

Now that's a nice jack:

Mister Moisiszik you really can fish. We are proud to have you on our side:


As all good things must, our overnight trip deep into the heart of the Gulf of Mexico has come to an end. Fishing was, by our standards, slow, never-the-less, we ended up with a very respectable catch. Decision time, hot shower or no hot shower? I'm tired! It's bunk time for me. See you in the morning. Hold on! What the heck is going on? Shouts! screams, fill the warm night air. Will calls, Bob, Bob, get up quick & bring your camera. Then I see what I have been wanting to see for over forty-five years of deep-sea fishing, a huge silvery wahoo. I have seen whales, mako sharks, African pompano, huge cubera snapper, and even seals in the Gulf; but never a wahoo. The entire boat is ecstatic. Mister Butch Herdegen lll, sir, on Friday, as the sun sank into the Western horizon, you lead the charge. On Saturday evening you saw to it that the 'adrenaline level was off the chart!' Sir, your charge has resulted in memories that will last all of us a life time. Bob, I was fishing for porgies with a chicken rig. As my porgy neared the surface, that monster charged. He ran down the starboard side of the boat. Will gaffed him while he was still green. Butch's father yelled! That's my son! That's my son! Mr. Wahoo was not a happy camper. Watch those teeth!
Joe (R), Tammy, Will, and all aboard the Florida Fisherman ll will never forget our assault deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. Kitty Mitchell & different looking scamp grouper, tile fish, wahoo, mangrove snapper, and an abundance of big American red snapper & gag grouper. How could we ever forget it?

Butch is proud of his 'chicken' wahoo rig:


33 pounds of unbelievable power & speed:

In the money:



Check out the shore action packed video of our trip: (Click on the link)





Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice report as usual, good read and pictures!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! I really love sharing with fellow sportsmen/women. Bob


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mister Travis Galligher sends the following from the great state of Maine:


"thank you so much Bob for sharing this and the whole experience with me. It was a pleasure! hope to see you again soon. Here are a couple of the shots that were taken by my camera for you" Travis


Travis was so proud of his trophy:


Me recording the jack pot winners. It's a tough job, but someone must do it:


----------

